# First Mini MAC Haul



## JSmart04 (Jan 3, 2009)

So I just got them today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and here are the items 

MAC Studio Fix +
MAC Empty Quad
MAC MSF Gold Deposit
MAC Sweet as Coco Blush
UDPP
NYX Lipgloss
Wood winked e/s
Carbon e/s

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice haul lil cuz!!! You are really starting strong!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 3, 2009)

You definitely got some good ones!


----------



## MizzLovly18 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yummy Goodies!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 3, 2009)

great choices
!!


----------



## LionQueen (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do you like Gold Deposit?


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Jan 3, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## JSmart04 (Jan 3, 2009)

I love it!!! I put it on top of the Sweet as Coco blush and it looks so beautiful


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice haul.


----------

